# Black spots on Anubias



## clerbird321 (Nov 16, 2020)

Hey!! So on my Anubias plant in my betta tank (just one betta and a few live plants, just put in the gravel) I noticed these black spots on one of the leaves. I tried to do some research but everything I found had to do with very fancy planted tanks that I definitely do not have lol. What is it? Is this bad for my betta? Should I cut off that stem & leaf?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Remove the stem as close to the rhizome as you can. The rhizome isn't covered, is it? Only the roots should be buried.


----------



## clerbird321 (Nov 16, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Remove the stem as close to the rhizome as you can. The rhizome isn't covered, is it? Only the roots should be buried.


Yep, just the roots. What exactly is the rhizome?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

The rhizome is where the stems emerge.


----------

